# 8n Ford tractor starting issue



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Have a 8n ford tractor that has been sitting for 5 years or so. Ran great when parked. Went out to the shed to start it up, battery was bad after so many years. Replaced battery with brand new battery. It’s been converted over to a 12 volt system. Turned rite over and started up and ran rite away for only about 30 seconds then turned off. Now it just cranks over and won’t start. Any suggestions on how to get it to start back up and runnning. Wondering if there was leftover fuel in carburetor from last time it ran and that’s why it started up rite away then when the fuel used up from the carb it just shut itself off and now it just turns over it won’t start back up.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Need help with this.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sitting for 5 years could give you many issues. Are you getting spark to the plugs now that it just cranks and won't start? Bad fuel is another issue. It doesn't store well sitting in the tank for years.
I'd check for spark, then drain the fuel out of it. You have opened the fuel shutoff valve, right? There are also a few filter screens in the fuel system that may need cleaning. Get some fresh fuel in there and makes sure you have plenty of fuel in the tank. These things are gravity fed and a quarter of a tank may not be enough to get it going.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Thankyou! Ya I had the glass fuel bowl open when trying to start, was wondering if spraying a little bit of starting fluid into air filter would help it fire back up? I would assume it’s getting a spark since it did start up initially but then shut off. It’s a very strong running tractor, just the sitting for those years I think is what’s giving me the most fits rite now. Thanks so much for the suggestions and I will definitely check all of that, that you mentioned. Thanks again!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd consider doing a full service on it. Is the hydraulic oil looking clean, or a bit milky looking.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I'd consider doing a full service on it. Is the hydraulic oil looking clean, or a bit milky looking.


I have not gotten to the point of checking hydraulic oil yet. Had a little time lastnight to tinker with it so putting new battery in it and trying to start it was all the further I got. Where is the hydraulic oil fill cap and reservoir? This was my grandpas tractor, he’s been gone for a few years now. Just wanting to get it going again to do some shredding and maybe some minor snow removal this winter. He took better care of this tractor than some people do there own every day vehicles. I know it’s a good strong tractor just need to go through it and clean it up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Look for the owners manual, either in your Grandfathers effects, or on line. There are plenty out there.
Check out ntractorclub. There is a wealth of information there. I "joined" up long ago.





N Tractor Club







www.ntractorclub.com


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Look for the owners manual, either in your Grandfathers effects, or on line. There are plenty out there.
> Check out ntractorclub. There is a wealth of information there. I "joined" up long ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

My guess is the needle is stuck to the seat in the carb preventing fuel from filling the float bowl. I have seen this happen on my Dad's 601. I replaced the needle and seat as well as the gasket between the top on bottom of the carb and it has been running ever since. Be sure and drain the tank and refill with fresh fuel. I use ethanol free in my 8n and all small engines.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> My guess is the needle is stuck to the seat in the carb preventing fuel from filling the float bowl. I have seen this happen on my Dad's 601. I replaced the needle and seat as well as the gasket between the top on bottom of the carb and it has been running ever since. Be sure and drain the tank and refill with fresh fuel. I use ethanol free in my 8n and all small engines.


Thankyou! I will give that a look through as well.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> My guess is the needle is stuck to the seat in the carb preventing fuel from filling the float bowl. I have seen this happen on my Dad's 601. I replaced the needle and seat as well as the gasket between the top on bottom of the carb and it has been running ever since. Be sure and drain the tank and refill with fresh fuel. I use ethanol free in my 8n and all small engines.


Do you think there was just a little bit of gas left in the carb from last time it was used and that’s why it fired rite off and ran for 30 seconds or so?


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

That is exactly what I think happened. Your carb should have a drain plug/screw in the bottom of the float bowl. When you remove it with the fuel valve on you should get a good flow of fuel if the needle is not stuck closed. I suspect that you will get a small dribble and then nothing. Sometimes you can tap the float bowl lightly and the needle will release, but even if it does you really need to replace it. Good luck.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> That is exactly what I think happened. Your carb should have a drain plug/screw in the bottom of the float bowl. When you remove it with the fuel valve on you should get a good flow of fuel if the needle is not stuck closed. I suspect that you will get a small dribble and then nothing. Sometimes you can tap the float bowl lightly and the needle will release, but even if it does you really need to replace it. Good luck.


Perfect Thankyou, can that be done with the carburetor still on the tractor? It’s pretty accessible, by the looks of it.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

You can check the fuel flow with the carb on the engine. You will need to remove the carb to replace the needle and seat.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Vanman08 said:


> You can check the fuel flow with the carb on the engine. You will need to remove the carb to replace the needle and seat.


Ok thanks a bunch!


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Of course, R&R parts is a fast & easy answer - but - that carb probably just needs a thorough cleaning. You're STILL going to have to clean the carb, strainer screens in the fuel input to the carb as well as checking out the sediment bowl. The Down and Dirty to start out is to shut the fuel off at the sediment bowl (could it have still been shut off from long ago???), drop the lower bowl and turn the fuel back on. The float should drop, the needle valve open and fuel should flow onto the ground or into a glass jar. 
No fuel flow means work backward to the tank removing and cleaning as you go until it *does *flow.
- Joe -


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Joe.S.AK said:


> Of course, R&R parts is a fast & easy answer - but - that carb probably just needs a thorough cleaning. You're STILL going to have to clean the carb, strainer screens in the fuel input to the carb as well as checking out the sediment bowl. The Down and Dirty to start out is to shut the fuel off at the sediment bowl (could it have still been shut off from long ago???), drop the lower bowl and turn the fuel back on. The float should drop, the needle valve open and fuel should flow onto the ground or into a glass jar.
> No fuel flow means work backward to the tank removing and cleaning as you go until it *does *flow.
> - Joe -


Thanks! I’ll give that a try.


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

Joe.S.AK said:


> Of course, R&R parts is a fast & easy answer - but - that carb probably just needs a thorough cleaning. You're STILL going to have to clean the carb, strainer screens in the fuel input to the carb as well as checking out the sediment bowl. The Down and Dirty to start out is to shut the fuel off at the sediment bowl (could it have still been shut off from long ago???), drop the lower bowl and turn the fuel back on. The float should drop, the needle valve open and fuel should flow onto the ground or into a glass jar.
> No fuel flow means work backward to the tank removing and cleaning as you go until it *does *flow.
> - Joe -


Another question I had was, what kind of transmission/hydraulic oil should I use in it? I see where the dipstick is for that reservoir but was wondering if the fill cap for that is when your sitting on the tractor, rite between your legs down a bit? Is that the fill cap for the hydro/tranny fluid?


----------



## Kfair (Jul 15, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Look for the owners manual, either in your Grandfathers effects, or on line. There are plenty out there.
> Check out ntractorclub. There is a wealth of information there. I "joined" up long ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Another question I had was, what kind of transmission/hydraulic oil should I use in it? I see where the dipstick is for that reservoir but was wondering if the fill cap for that is when your sitting on the tractor, rite between your legs down a bit? Is that the fill cap for the hydro/tranny fluid?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A Universal Tractor Fluid that meets or exceeds the Ford M2C134D or NH-410B should be easy to find at places like TSC or Walmart... or even a New Holland dealer.


----------

